# Timers



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I want a power strip with a built in timer that will set 4 circuits to be timed separately. Does such a thing exist? 

I get the impression the ones in the hardware store for about 20 bucks will time all 4 circuits the same. A bit like plugging my existing power strip into my existing timer. The Coralife et al seem to only have 2 pairs that time separately, with one circuit coming on when the other one goes off, which seems utterly stupid to me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen strips with two seperate/independant timers, don't remember what brand they were. I believe it was The Old Man that has 1 for his 50 gal. Maybe send him a PM and ask what he has.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I know Coralife has 2 independent timers but I want at least 3.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> I know Coralife has 2 independent timers but I want at least 3.


I couldn't find one either.

In case you're open to kit-bashed alternatives:

I used a single power strip, 3 six-inch extension cords, and 3 of the little GE #15119 timers.

The GE timers have 48 built in tabs, so you can set any pattern you like, in 30 minute increments.
They're pretty small and you may be able to find a power strip with spacing and plug orientation where they can fit side-by-side.

The six inch cords are sometimes known as "power strip liberator".

You could use a PowerSquid or one of its cheaper knock-offs.

I finally got fed up with the spaghetti and splurged on a ReefKeeper Lite. Recommended if you're comfortable with programming electronic devices.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

ObiQuiet said:


> I couldn't find one either.
> 
> In case you're open to kit-bashed alternatives:
> 
> ...


I actually have 2 of those GE timers, but they aren't grounded so I don't use them. I used to use one to run an air pump to an airstone but I took that out last weekend - it wasn't serving any purpose and was just causing scaling on the glass cover above where the bubbles came out.

That ReefKeeper is a bit expensive: I guess I will just get a couple more of those 48 pin timers and plug them in to my power strips. I was hoping to tidy it up a bit after setting up my new aquarium stand. I have two light circuits and when my CO2 is up I will want to run my solenoid on a timer, making 3 things I want to time. Plus I had a vague idea of getting a moonlight LED system for a couple of hours at night, which would make 4.

Currently I have one light circuit on a timer and I pull the plug on the other one at night when I go to bed.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> I actually have 2 of those GE timers, but they aren't grounded so I don't use them.


That is indeed a good point - I've only used them with 2-wire devices (lamps, small pumps).


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't even notice the missing ground pin until I got them home. I thought "duh, gee, they're cheap, I'll buy two!"


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i got a bunch of Ikea timers when they were on sale 2 for $2 a while back, they are grounded. had no use for them until I set up the tank, 2 for 2 sets of lights, and 1 for the solenoid.



Gramazing said:


> I didn't even notice the missing ground pin until I got them home. I thought "duh, gee, they're cheap, I'll buy two!"


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

There are 3x digital timers on Fishstreet for about 22$










I have one and it working fine


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

majstor76 said:


> There are 3x digital timers on Fishstreet for about 22$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dober veče! Alas I am not a croat, but that looks like just the thing if it came in 110 volts for north America. I had a quick look on the Fishstreet website and it seems to be 240 only.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

If the timer isnt grounded i just saw off or cut off the third pin so it fits or just buy the adapter at hardware stores


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

That sounds safe!


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gramazing said:


> Dober veče! Alas I am not a croat, but that looks like just the thing if it came in 110 volts for north America. I had a quick look on the Fishstreet website and it seems to be 240 only.


True, it has 160-220V range and is compatible for most of the world except US. Its strange that it doesnt have 110V, they are losing lots of market without that feature

EDIT Then search on ebay for item 400162249226 . Much more expensive but it has 6 sockets and is 110-220V

or lets say

http://www.petco.com/product/102877...ferralID=7e3a7ac8-d794-11df-b144-001b2166c2c0


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

majstor76 said:


> True, it has 160-220V range and is compatible for most of the world except US. Its strange that it doesnt have 110V, they are losing lots of market without that feature
> 
> EDIT Then search on ebay for item 400162249226 . Much more expensive but it has 6 sockets and is 110-220V
> 
> ...


The one from Petco I have seen before under various names. The Coralife looks to be the same product. They all do the same thing though - they have only 2 programmable circuits at a time.

That one on Ebay - wow! I'm not sure I want to risk that, it doesn't look tested. Only one person has bought one.

Oh well, it looks like I will be getting a few of those single rotary timers and plug them into my power strips.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> If the timer isnt grounded i just saw off or cut off the third pin so it fits or just buy the adapter at hardware stores


For the sake of your loved ones, don't do this.

Three-pronged devices have their ground pin wired to their frames, chassis, shielding, etc, for a reason. If it's not properly connected to a ground, and the device shorts (i.e. gets wet or breaks) you end up with a probably-exposed live wire instead of a thrown circuit breaker. ("Why aren't my lights on? Oh, I'll just move this metal shield out of the way and check the bulbs..." >POW<)

The three-to-two prong adapters ONLY work if you have a two-prong wall outlet WITH a properly grounded wall box AND you screw the adapters little metal tab to the screw which holds the outlet's faceplate. Otherwise, you're no safer.


----------

